# California PE application Status - EIT verification form



## ttisg (Feb 13, 2008)

I applied for the April Exam. I just realized that the Board (California) requires a EIT verification form from other State Board if the applicant's EIT was from other State other than CA. Which is my case and I didn't submit it with my application package. I did send them a copy of my EIT certificate. Right now, I have not receive any notice about whether I will be able to take the exam but they have already deposited my check.

Does any one has similar situation? Does anyone know whether I would be able to take the exam? I have attended a review session for 5 weeks but I am not sure whether I should study now if I am not taking the exam in April?

Thanks,


----------



## Sschell (Feb 13, 2008)

never hurts to study more...

Did you include the self addressed stamped post cards w/ your app???


----------



## ttisg (Feb 13, 2008)

sschell_PE said:


> never hurts to study more...
> Did you include the self addressed stamped post cards w/ your app???


I included two self addressed stamped postcards. I know I probably should study anyway but it really.....


----------



## cocoloco (Feb 14, 2008)

Check to see if the state where you took the EIT charges a fee for license verification, then fill the form (see link below) and mail it. I think you should be ok if the board where you took the EIT takes care of it promptly.

http://www.dca.ca.gov/pels/forms/a_verification.pdf


----------

